
Vindinium is an Artificial Intelligence programming challenge - jonbaer
http://vindinium.org/
======
sixhobbits
I haven't tried this yet, but based on similar challenges I've participated
I'm surprised by the fact that your bot moves by calling an http endpoint.
Considering the 1 second move limit, I image it's difficult to time your moves
right to guarantee that they arrive on time.

~~~
LoneWolf
I feel the same, I have participated in aichallenge.org before and everything
was run server-side, we had a 1 second move limit too, I have not run any
starter yet to try it out but seems like using HTTP will have big issues with
timing, I would prefer something that connects to a socket and keeps the
connection up, would reduce some of the latency of establishing a connection.

Some people created a tcp server for the Ants one that allowed that:
[https://github.com/berak/ants-tcp](https://github.com/berak/ants-tcp) I don't
remember much of the details, since it was nearly 5 years ago, but it was an
awesome thing to participate in.

~~~
fahadkhan
Does the server not respect `Connection: keep-alive` ?

------
protomyth
"When a player defeats a goblin, he becomes owner of the gold mine and
receives one gold per turn. Furthermore, the goblin now defends the mine
against other players."

Are we sure we are not the baddies?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn1VxaMEjRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn1VxaMEjRU)

------
lithander
Going to write a simple bot when I'm home from work. Who else?

~~~
LoneWolf
I will

~~~
protomyth
How long is this going to run?

~~~
LoneWolf
I have no idea

------
Derpdiherp
"You are welcome to run several instances of your bots at the same time, and
more generally to use any measure you see fit to achieve leaderboard
domination. Fight!"

Couldn't this be cheesed pretty easily by flooding them with bots working in
tandem - pushing to have the highest scoring ones win when they're pitted
against each other.

~~~
livingparadox
If it works the way I expect it to, I think all it would do is push the whole
group of tandem bots down. The cheesing wouldn't make them score better
against other user's bots.

------
leni536
I wonder if it would be a good idea to write a client to enable human players.

------
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8183392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8183392)

------
isseu
Try to play with the Ruby started, got 404

